# Ben Wallace and RC



## jloyd01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Anyone else see the Ben Wallace atical in SI about his Rc's. He says he has 50 or 60. He says his "best" car is a Mugen MTX-3. He also has an X-Ray.

If you don't know, Ben Wallace plays for the Detroit Pistons. If I every get around to it, I'll upload the artical.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah I saw that today in my sports illustrated. :thumbsup:


----------



## tekrsq (Feb 28, 1999)

He races with us when he's home (Richmond, Va). You wouldn't believe the collection of cars he has. One of the most down to earth & friendly guys I have ever met, also. We don't treat him like a celebrity, and I think he likes it that way. Everybody has to have some fun "away from the office".


----------



## rcovalracer (Aug 17, 2003)

I have seen numerous sports athletes and celebs with RC's..
And don't forget RC's in Hollywood..
I would like to see the Ben Wallace article though..

Cars/Trucks in Hollywood:
The BIG 1/4th scale truck(I think 1/4th) in Ocean's Eleven
Listerine commercial.(TC3)
The movie Dead Pool. (RC10)
The movie Bad Boys 2. (Tamiya TXT-1)
The TV series with Hulk Hogan Thunder in Paradise. (The black boat)
Coke commercial
Monster Garage

Celebs with RC's:
Tony Stewart ( A RC Company)
A few Nascar drivers (cars unknown)
Mystical (Rapper) (A Few)
Dennis Rodman (Can't remember)
Orange County Choppers,Paul Jr..(T-Maxx)
Half of the Pittsburgh Steelers football team (variety)
Will Smith 
Sylvester Stallone

This is just a few I could think of right off hand that I remember seeing..


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Listerine(XXX-s)
Oakland A's (Zito I think)
Kevin Harvick (T-Maxx)
Pablo Montoya (1:1 rc)


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

When they send it in with a bomb to blow up people.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

big ben does all his shopping at superior hobbies in casselberry florida..he has a wicked tc3 with a brushless system and a 1000.00 in after market parts. he is a super cool dude as well!


----------

